# fridge temperature



## baylow (Apr 7, 2009)

I started my sniffing 2 days ago. i left my fridge door open by mistake, got home after 30hrs. temp. rose to 15c and the fridge light was also on. is my gonal-f and ovitrelle injections still ok or i should order for another one


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Babylow,

Gonal F can be kept out of fridge at room temperature once you start to use it and is ok for 28 days so you should still be fine to use this. The Ovitrelle can also be stored up to 25C for 30 days so so long as you are using it within ths time for trigger then you'll be fine to use it.

Hope this helps
Maz x


----------

